# Kona Ute Question??



## motorman (May 30, 2011)

I am looking at a 2012 Ute, but I am wondering how wide a tyre can you fit on the back with standard 700c wheels? 

I am planning to fatten it up a bit for off road riding, so If I have a fat front & run a 26" rear wheel, any idea how wide a rim tyre combo I can squeeze in the back?

I know a mundo is a better choice, but I can get a complete Ute for not much more than a mundo frameset 

Thanks


----------



## nordstadt (Nov 26, 2005)

Hi!

Got 28x2.35 Big Apple on my Ute - just have to modify the rear fender for these tires.

Chris


----------



## motorman (May 30, 2011)

Hi Chris,

Would there be room to go bigger if not using fenders, or is that about the max width?


----------



## nordstadt (Nov 26, 2005)

I would say, you can go bigger with wider or wo. fenders.

Try to make some Pictures tomorrow.

Chris


----------



## nordstadt (Nov 26, 2005)

Chris


----------



## motorman (May 30, 2011)

Thanks for the pics!

Looks like you could go a little bigger, but not much.
I also seen a pic yesterday od a 26" rear with a fat frank that looked really good!


----------



## stupidhead (Sep 21, 2012)

Kona Utes are great


----------



## takisawa2 (Sep 21, 2012)

*Love mine too.*

I swapped out the std 1.5" for some 1.75" & there is still loads of room. Wanted more squish for when my two children are aboard on the school run. The bike just never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## junaidi (Sep 24, 2012)

Kona ute is aluminun frame, right? Any issues under loads?


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Piss off, spammer*



Exilmistelult said:


> k0a9e2h5j Meridia should never be taken over a period of 2 years. There should never be a substitute for a healthy diet and exercise but for some people that cannot lose weight Meridia is a great medication. meridia no perscription After a patient has finished using Meridia a healthy lifestyle should still be practised.


Peddle your snake oil elsewhere.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

Hey, so back on topic. I found a deal on a slightly used Electric Ute. I'm super tempted. My kids outgrew the Burley DeLite trailer, and I was looking for something that I could haul the two kids (3 and 5) on the back to the store, or school, or weekend fun stuff, or whatever. 

I like how the Yuba seems to have side guard rails available for the kids to hang on to, and to protect them from side bumps and such. I'll probably have to rig something up for a seat for the Ute. 

I also like the big wheels of the Ute. I'm a 29er guy, and I think the bigger wheels would give better roll and smoother ride. 

If I go with a new electric cargo bike, I'm into an extra $1000 over the E-Ute used. 

So, what about conversion kits?


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

oooh! 

I test rode a Kona Ute today. It was very nimble and light. Easy to steer around stuff. I like it. I was actually able to bunny hop a curb with it. I was not able to do that with a Big Dummy.


----------



## MTB29erCurt (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi Y'all I just bought a new 2012 kona ute online and I can't wait to get it, just shipped today. Got close to 300 off on a close out deal. I would've started a new thread on this but it said I needed 5 post first.


----------



## MTB29erCurt (Feb 4, 2007)

Oh by the way. Who says you can't mail order a Kona.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

MTB29erCurt said:


> Oh by the way. Who says you can't mail order a Kona.


Uh, I think Kona might have something to say about that. Make sure you are still good for warranty on that. Many bike mfgs say if the local LBS doesn't build the bike for you, you got no warranty. They might have an exception for last year's closeouts.

Meh, for $300 off list price, I'd take that small risk.


----------



## MTB29erCurt (Feb 4, 2007)

pimpbot said:


> Uh, I think Kona might have something to say about that. Make sure you are still good for warranty on that. Many bike mfgs say if the local LBS doesn't build the bike for you, you got no warranty. They might have an exception for last year's closeouts.
> 
> Meh, for $300 off list price, I'd take that small risk.


I'll just write down that bike shops name on the warranty. I'm sure they built the bike and re-boxed it. Yes it was a close out deal. I got it from Bikesale dot com.


----------



## MTB29erCurt (Feb 4, 2007)

Come on Tuesday the 16th, thats the delivery date for my new Ute. This makes 5 posts for me on here and I'll start a new thread when I get her.


----------



## takisawa2 (Sep 21, 2012)

pimpbot said:


> Hey, so back on topic. I found a deal on a slightly used Electric Ute. I'm super tempted. My kids outgrew the Burley DeLite trailer, and I was looking for something that I could haul the two kids (3 and 5) on the back to the store, or school, or weekend fun stuff, or whatever.
> 
> I like how the Yuba seems to have side guard rails available for the kids to hang on to, and to protect them from side bumps and such. I'll probably have to rig something up for a seat for the Ute.
> 
> ...


Hi. My two boys are 5 & almost 7, & they go on the Ute for the school run. Its perfect. Your 3yr old might need some foot pegs & a grab rail, but the deck is very adaptable. For the grab rail, plenty of folk just use a long, zero rise mtb stem, with a shimmed bar through the fork steerer & the deck clamped between the face plate & stem with long bolts. For the seat you could just mount a hinged wooden "flap" so it folds out the way. My two use those 1" thick foam kneeling pads for gardening to sit on.
My solo bike is a Niner SIR.9, & once rolling the Ute just wafts along. The 29er wheels were a big draw for me.
Good luck with whatever way you go.


My two, ready for school...


IMAG0774 by pten2106, on Flickr


----------

